# Iguazu 2009 emersed? (resolved)



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

Can it be grown emersed?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: Iguazu 2009*

Got a hold of Han from Han Aquatics last night. He said they could be. So my little one now is. Let's hope it, and all the rest, make the transition well. And my new setup is adequate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

